# Irritation/scratching after 80 % water change



## magnetic1 (Sep 7, 2008)

I changed water with pure rain water today. Yesterday i treated my fish (mbuna malawis) with a general disinfectant, since 2 of them had fungal growth.

Today, after the water change, 3 of them started scrathing and appear very irritated, swaing their bodies in rythmical movements.... what should i do?, i added some iodine free salt (1 teaspoon per 5 gallons)...

Somebody please help...


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

why rain water?....and 80% might be a little much for all at once...i could be wrong on that however


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

this could be a temporary reaction to a parameter change. they may also have lost some slime coat, during the treatment, which would make them especially sensitive. HTH.


----------



## 55gal (Jan 19, 2009)

What make you thing rain water is pure ?? 80% WC with rain water, I would check my water paremeter to see what they are. Let us know


----------



## magnetic1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Ofcourse rainwater is pure, especially in rural areas. I Know 80% might have been to much.

So they dont need medication.... I think their scales are just sensitive after the treatment


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

Wouldn't the Ph of rain-water be super low?

Maybe I am missing something??? I am guessing a large swap with that would be a very bad idea without buffering it first.


----------



## tankhead (Aug 8, 2008)

I would never assume that rainwater is pure. The rain will contain any dust and pollutants that it may have picked up.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

Also, rain water is very acid as frank1rizzo said. Pollution is a big problem and affects rain water. I would definitely check the pH of the water.


----------



## magnetic1 (Sep 7, 2008)

I will be buffering my tank to get it slightly more alkaline today


----------



## magnetic1 (Sep 7, 2008)

There is no poluution in rural South Africa, and rain water is the best medium of water to start with, im not going to use chemical infested tapwater, Id rather buffer our clean rain water


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

magnetic1 said:


> There is no poluution in rural South Africa, and rain water is the best medium of water to start with, im not going to use chemical infested tapwater, Id rather buffer our clean rain water


 tap water is fine.... IMO Rain water is highly uneccesary nor easy to mess with


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

BRANT13 said:


> tap water is fine.... IMO Rain water is highly uneccesary nor easy to mess with


You can comment on the condition of tap water in South Africa???


----------



## magnetic1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Actually South Africa ranks as one of the countries with the cleanest tap water in the world. Youy can google it if you want, but I still prefer rainwater... It rains at Lake Malawi as well


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

magnetic1,

I was thinking that instead of adding buffer to your rain water, you could try adding rocks or gravel with high calcium carbonate and minerals to your collection chamber (garbage pail or what ever else you put out to collect your rain water in). Of course you would want to test the pH first before adding it to your tank, but that would be a pretty cool way to get "Malawi" water.


----------



## webgirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

All the debating aside (rain water vs tap water) were the parameters of the rain water the same as your tank water? That's probably your main concern right there, plus an 80% water change is really a high percentage. I noticed that my fish would get sort of itchy as well when I did large water changes (although I never tried rain water), so I now do smaller changes more often.


----------



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

rain water contains a lot metals and other stuff...rain water is NOT pure like you would think...if it rains at lake malawi it replaces not even close to 1% of water that evaporated, in your case you repace 80% of your water...so that leaves only 20 % of exsisting established water...your fish are flashing because the metals and other stuff are irritating to them, probley not harmful but irritated..i wouldnt worry too much, but i would definatly do less of a water change next time...and maybe test the rain water before you put it in the tank...IMO


----------



## 55gal (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't have to add anything at all to my Boston tap water, does that meen it's better for my fish then South African rain water. ?????? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 55gal (Jan 19, 2009)

Sorry about that. (above) ^^^^^

What are your water specs.
Ammonia
PH
Nitrite
Nitrate

What are you using to test your water with, strips, or liquid ?


----------

